# Fragen zum Gaming-Monitorkauf



## Carabolix (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

hier und auch auf anderen Websites gibt es schon einige Threads, welche ich für meine Kaufberatung berücksichtigt habe. Allerdings scheint die Streuung der Panels (Panellotterie) und die Qualität in Bezug auf Farbdarstellung, Langlebigkeit und Ausleuchtung zwischen der Herstellern stark zu variieren. Deshalb wende ich mich nun in einem eigenen Thread an Euch, um für meinen konkreten Anwendungsfall einen optimalen Monitor zu kaufen. Doch zuerst zur Beantwortung der allgemeinen Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Vorerst kein Preisrahmen festgelegt.


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ja, bisher zocke ich auf einem DELL U2515H. Bei Prad.de gibt es dazu auch einen Testbericht.


3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

Palit Geforce 1080 (NVIDIA Chip)

CPU: Intel i5 6600k


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Ausschließlich Gaming: vorrangig League of Legends, aber auch Anno 1800, Tomb Raider ....


5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

>= 120 Hz, G-Sync


Bei der Panelwahl und auch der Auflösung bin ich mir noch unsicher. Mein aktueller Monitor hat WQHD und 2450x1440 Pixel. Wenn ich League of Legends in dieser Auflösung und mit hohen Details spiele, habe ich manchmal FPS Drops im Kampf... und das Spiel wird gefühlt langsam. Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, ob für den E-Sport vielleicht doch eine geringere Auflösung für meine Grafikkarte besser wäre. Vom Sitzabstand her (ca. 70cm) würde mir eigentlich ein 25'' ausreichen. Alternativ könnte ich auch den Sitzabstand vergrößern und einen 27'' mit IPS und WQHD nehmen.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Welches Panel empfehlt ihr für vorrangig E-Sport (geringes INPUT LAG), aber mit guter Farbwiedergabe, Ausleuchtung, Qualität etc.?
Da ich aktuell ein IPS habe, bin ich etwas ängstlich auf ein TN zu gehen. Oder sind die aktuell nicht mehr schlechter?

2. Macht ein 240Hz Monitor für meine Grafikkarte sinn? Nach den Meinungen im Netz, sieht man nach 144 Hz kaum einen Unterschied. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

2. Welche Auflösung sollte ich mit meiner Grafikkarte nehmen? HD oder WQHD in Abhängigkeit von der Displaygröße? Wie geschrieben, würde ein 24-25'' Monitor ausreichend sein. Oder wäre das Spieleerlebnis mit einem 27'' oder Ultrawide deutlich besser? ... und auch für meinen Anwendungszweck sinnvoll?


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Unterstützung.

Beste Grüße
Carabolix


----------



## Richu006 (4. Oktober 2019)

E-sport Und gute Farbwiedergabe sind leider etwas wiedersprüchlich.

Rein für e-Sport wäre ein 240hz Full Hd TN Panel vermutlich die beste wahl.

Aber wenn du nicht gerade im Profi Bereich unterwegs bist, und auch für dem restlichen Alltag ein Monitor suchst macht das nicht viel Sinn.

Da wäre WQHD mit IPS vermutlich besser geeignet.

Vorallem auch weil du bereits wqhd mit IPS kennst und hast.

Da wäre Full HD und tn panel ja ein rückschritt!.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein IPS 144HZ WQHD Monitor besorgen...

Zb. Etwas von Asus ROG oder von Acer Predator (vielfach haben beide Hersteller je ein Modell mit genau dem selben Panel) die sind eigentlich recht ok


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2019)

Beobachte Deine Graka bei LOL.
Auslastung wenn das Game anfängt zu Ruckeln nahe der 100% ... Graka das Problem
Auslastung der Graka weit unterhalb von 95% .. Graka nicht das Problem ....

Nicht einfach hinsetzen und sagen: Es ist die Graka (Auflösung ist zu 100% Sache der Graka) sondern nachschauen. LOL hängt bei Deiner Graka (wahrscheinlich) selbst in 4K noch an der CPU.


----------



## Carabolix (4. Oktober 2019)

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 

@HisN
Wie könnte ich denn die Auslastung der Grafikkarte während des Spielens von LOL messen? Gibt es da ein Tool, welches du empfehlen kannst? Dann würde ich das gern mal ausprobieren. Dein Tip ist eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2019)

Klick den Link in seiner Signatur an 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pain474 (4. Oktober 2019)

Also bei den Spielen die du zockst wuerde ich mir nochmal ueberlegen ob es sinnvoll ist, auf 144 Hz upzugraden. Immerhin hast du schon WQHD IPS. 500-600 Euro mindestens auszugeben, nur um 144 Hz zu haben, vor allem wenn du nicht mal schnelle Spiele wie Shooter/Rennspiele spielst halte ich nicht fuer rentabel. Der "wow-Effekt" von 24" FHD 60 Hz auf 27" WQHD 144Hz ist riesig, aber ich denke bei WQHD 60 Hz auf WQHD 144 Hz nicht mehr, dass es sich fuer das Geld lohnen wuerde.

Deine 1080 wird sich bei LoL ziemlich wahrscheinlich langweilen. Ich zocke LoL mit einer 1080Ti und die langweilt sich zu Tode in WQHD. Was fuer FPS drops (von, nach?) hast du denn?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Oktober 2019)

Welch Frevel, Ungläubiger! Ich kanns nicht oft genug predigen: 144 Hz lohnen sich immer. IMMER!

Egal ob man Shooter oder Strategie spielt. Die Geschmeidigkeit machts aus. Außerdem hat er ja die GPU nicht nur zum LoL spielen.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (4. Oktober 2019)

Oder ob man auf dem Desktop ist. Es lohnt sich immer.


----------



## Carabolix (4. Oktober 2019)

Es ist in der Tat so, dass sich meine Grafikkarte im Spiel League of Legends langweilt, sowohl in ARAM (Anlage: Auslastung.jpg) als auch in Ranked Games (Anlage: Auslastung2.jpg). Das Ruckeln mit den FPS-Drops kam wohl von der Einstellung "Bewegungsvorhersage aktivieren". Seitdem ich diese deaktiviert habe, läuft alles sehr gut, auch ohne FPS-Limit.

Ergo: Meine Grafikkarte und auch die CPU sind mehr als ausreichend, wenn ich mit höchsten Details auf einem WQHD - Monitor solche Spiele spielen möchte.

Ein neuer Monitor würde in der Tat nur lohnen, wenn sich die 144 Hz für ein flüssigeres Spielgeschehen und der vielleicht geringere Input-Lag gegenüber meinem aktuellen Monitor als spürbar besser erweisen. Würde eine solche Investition lohnen? ... und welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Beste Grüße
Carabolix


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2019)

Danke fürs nachschauen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Schon 2015 gab es mit dem acerxb270hu einen Monitor der bei 1440p@144hz eine Reaktionszeit von 2ms hatte. Leider sind die Preise der guten Monitore nicht konstant gefallen, sondern immer noch auf einem recht hohen Niveau. Bei pcgh.de gibts einen guten Tests zu allen Monitor Preisbereichen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2019)

Mach 5,5ms draus. Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central
2ms schafft der nur an ein paar wenigen Übergängen und dann auch nur mit ordentlich overshoot.

Falls es echtes Gsnc sein soll, würde ich den Asus PG279Q oder AOC AG271QG nehmen.
Reicht dir Gsync compatible, LG 27GL850 oder, wenn es langsamer sein darf, Acer XV272UP.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Test Monitor Acer XB270HUbprz (Seite 6) - Prad.de

Ich meinte den extremen Overdrive Modus. Von den Abweichungen merkt man allerdings nur in wenigen Spielen etwas.

Das sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass es schon seit Jahren gute 1440p 144hz Monitore gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2019)

Du merkst das vielleicht nicht, der overshoot ist nicht gerade wenig.
Auf normal ist der wesentlich besser und auch schnell genug.


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Test Monitor Acer XB270HUbprz (Seite 6) - Prad.de
> 
> Ich meinte den extremen Overdrive Modus. Von den Abweichungen merkt man allerdings nur in wenigen Spielen etwas.
> 
> Das sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass es schon seit Jahren gute 1440p 144hz Monitore gibt.



Nur in wenigen Spielen? Das kann man in jedem Spiel sehen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bist du sicher das du wirklich fps Drops hast ?... ich spiele momentan LOL auf der Auflösung von einem UWQHD auf Max Details und droppe nicht einmal unter 144 und habe auch die 1080


----------

